# Quality of CVA Accura vs. Thompson Pro Hunter



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am thinking about purchasing a new muzzleloader for this fall.

I currently am using a Thompson Black Diamond Extended Range muzzleloader.

But I want something that is a little easier to take down and clean.

My question basically is, is the CVA Accura rifle that I am seeing in the same league with/of the Thompson Pro Hunter or Thompson Endeavor muzzleloaders ?

Also, am I correct that the CVA Accura is strictly just a muzzleloader rifle, whereas the Thompson Pro Hunter can be used for both muzzleloading and as a traditional hunting rifle with the purchase of extra/addon centerfire barrels ?

P. S. - It seems to me that I saw somewhere that CVA has some type of accuracy guarantee with their muzzleloaders, is that correct ?

Thanks.


----------

